# Can't You Hear Me Knocking



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Versione strepitosa live:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2ybQuhQv8g&feature=related


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

quanto mi manca un loro concerto...

madò ma quanto era fuori richards...


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quanto mi manca un loro concerto...
> 
> *madò ma quanto era fuori richards*...


Sarebbe preoccupante il contrario...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 Li ho visti a Torino , tanti anni fa... il miglior concerto della mia vita!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Aprile 2009)

*......*

ciao rockers.
Bel pezzo, ma preferisco la produzione più bluesy. A me Wood non dispiace ma mick taylor me lo dava di più. Taylor e richards, la coppia perfetta.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ciao rockers.
> Bel pezzo, ma preferisco la produzione più bluesy. A me Wood non dispiace ma mick taylor me lo dava di più. *Taylor e richards, la coppia perfetta*.


 Assolutamente d'accordo!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Bella...


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bella...


 Questa versione mi da una carica pazzesca... ascoltarla in macchina andando al lavoro, mi ha salvato più di una volta dal suicidio


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa versione mi da una carica pazzesca... ascoltarla in macchina andando al lavoro, mi ha salvato più di una volta dal suicidio


A me fanno quell'effetto i beatles... riescono a salvare anche le giornate piu' di merda... ma ovviamente nessuno e niente puo' contro la IX


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me fanno quell'effetto i beatles... riescono a salvare anche le giornate piu' di merda... ma ovviamente nessuno e niente puo' contro la *IX*


 Una delle pochissime cose che ogni tanto riesce a mettermi il dubbio che un qualche tipo di dio esista...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Aprile 2009)

*......*

capisco bene sta cosa della musica che ti salva. Francamente se ho evitato spade, bottiglie e neuroni bruciati lo devo tanto al rock'n'roll. Pure a letture, immagini su celluloide, amore. Ma principalmente al rock!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una delle pochissime cose che ogni tanto riesce a mettermi il dubbio che un qualche tipo di dio esista...


O addirittura che io sia dio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Birrino dopo il lavoro, bicicletta per tornare a casa in una bella serata d'estate, Ipod con la IX... ci sta, potrei credere di essere dio


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *capisco bene sta cosa della musica che ti salva*. Francamente se ho evitato spade, bottiglie e neuroni bruciati lo devo tanto al rock'n'roll. Pure a letture, immagini su celluloide, amore. Ma principalmente al rock!


Mi sa che è così un po' per tutti... che linda la musica, quella vera. Non si può stare senza.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

po' di led?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8&feature=related


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O addirittura che io sia dio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In quel momento lo sei...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Aprile 2009)

*..*



Anna A ha detto:


> po' di led?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8&feature=related


Grazie. Imo Led è il massimo. Solo manolenta clapton un cm sopra. Ma page, plant e bonzo bonham ...... Sesso puro, meglio anche.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> po' di led?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8&feature=related


 Come si fa a dire di no...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Grazie. Imo Led è il massimo. Solo manolenta clapton un cm sopra. Ma page, plant e bonzo bonham ...... Sesso puro, meglio anche.


secondo me a te piace anche tom waits

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knII3S0MZtY&feature=related


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Aprile 2009)

*.......*

Tom Waits mi piace come autore di testi. Musicalmente no, troppo poca fisicità. E' un vero musicista, quasi un compositore, un Paolo Conte d'oltreoceano. Ma io sono un po' adolescenziale in questo, Anna. Mi piacciono le chitarre con suono cartavetrato e muri di amplificatori Marshall che sparano migliaia di watt.
Qualcuno di vagamente simile a Waits ma più dannato e potente musicalmente sarebbe Nick Cave ....


----------

